# Nub Cameroon 358 Cigar Review - Not Bad, but not excellent either.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I like to know that when someone writes a review it's not based on a one-cigar smoke. I purchased a box of these and have smoke about half the box...

Read the full review here: Nub Cameroon 358 Cigar Review - Not Bad, but not excellent either.


----------

